# Marriage for US citizenship



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

Is it worth it? lets say I meet some normie bitch online, after 3 years we get married and after another 3 years at 23 I receive my citizenship and brutally divorce her, imo having 2 citizenships is really good for escaping legal issues and us citizenship is most benefitial one in the world obviously


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

bump


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 24, 2020)

Where are you from?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Where are you from?


Poland, I don't wanna have sex in polish anymore it's fucking cringe


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

nice help


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

bump


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 24, 2020)

jfl american foids wont go for polish subhumans unless ur chad


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 24, 2020)

marriage is fucked in the us good luck buddy, maybe you could get on 90 day fiance and marry a giga subhuman or an old hag


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> marriage is fucked in the us good luck buddy, maybe you could get on 90 day fiance and marry a giga subhuman or an old hag


well thats what I meant


----------



## recessed (Oct 24, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jfl american foids wont go for polish subhumans unless ur chad


true
ameri women only want Italian chads like myself


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

recessed said:


> true
> ameri women only want Italian chads like myself


but I got big dick


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Oct 24, 2020)

No reason to do that when you could come to america already. America lets you stay on an impermanent visa and then after like 5 years they let you apply for citizenship. You already know english so you would have no trouble at all.


----------



## recessed (Oct 24, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> but I got big dick


no big dick for polish face


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> No reason to do that when you could come to america already. America lets you stay on an impermanent visa and then after like 5 years they let you apply for citizenship. You already know english so you would have no trouble at all.


idk if youre american, but it doesnt work like that, only for first world countries like England, France.... I can't live there without job visa


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

recessed said:


> no big dick for polish face
> View attachment 757134


idk I dont look bad tbh


----------



## recessed (Oct 24, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> idk I dont look bad tbh


you need a 6 PSL face and to be 6' at least for ameri women though
as an immigrant you're low status and have no money but dont have all the social benefits that brown people get


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

recessed said:


> you need a 6 PSL face and to be 6' at least for ameri women though
> as an immigrant you're low status and have no money but dont have all the social benefits that brown people get


ah Idk Im 6'1 barefoot and mog pietrosiek


----------



## recessed (Oct 24, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> ah Idk Im 6'1 barefoot and mog pietrosiek


terachad if you mog pietro


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 24, 2020)

recessed said:


> terachad if you mog pietro


----------



## recessed (Oct 24, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


>


 💪 🍆 🍑


----------



## recessed (Oct 24, 2020)

recessed said:


> 💪 🍆 🍑


👩🐶❤
👨🔫


----------



## NeanderthalMax (Oct 24, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Is it worth it? lets say I meet some normie bitch online, after 3 years we get married and after another 3 years at 23 I receive my citizenship and brutally divorce her, imo having 2 citizenships is really good for escaping legal issues and us citizenship is most benefitial one in the world obviously


Don't know about normie, but there are definitely some female subhumans who will take you. Gonna have to put up with 3-4 years of shit and make the marriage seem legit (otherwise they won't let you get your green card or citizenship.) You could cheat on the side, although it is risky and you might get caught (I am not a fan of cheating though.)

If even curries can do it, you can too:


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 24, 2020)

Do it tbh if you’re Chad or Chadlite. Most American males are subhuman if I take Americans word for it. I also hear American women love exotic foreigners. I talked to some American girls before and speaking a foreign language is insane halo as they rarely get a taste of the world outside the United States borders


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 24, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jfl american foids wont go for polish subhumans unless ur chad


i know a uk manlet whos engaged to a girl from oklahoma he met online.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Do it tbh if you’re Chad or Chadlite. Most American males are subhuman if I take Americans word for it. I also hear American women love exotic foreigners. I talked to some American girls before and speaking a foreign language is insane halo as they rarely get a taste of the world outside the United States borders


I speak fluently english, italian, spanish, russian, german and can communicate in most slavic languages, rn learning japanese and dutch


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 25, 2020)

My brother meet a american girl online and she is in Brazil right now


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> My brother meet a american girl online and she is in Brazil right now


What site did they meet on?


----------



## sensen (Oct 25, 2020)

Why in the fuck would you want to come here? 

Take all the bad you've heard about the US, multiply it by 5. Especially right now.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> What site did they meet on?


Don't know exactly,it was in a game i think.
She said she would marry him,lucky ass guy.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

sensen said:


> Why in the fuck would you want to come here?
> 
> Take all the bad you've heard about the US, multiply it by 5. Especially right now.


Idk if I stayed there, but I want second citizenship


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

Youre better off going to canada where its less crazy and the women dont look as bad and smell as bad as some miami landwhale.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Youre better off going to canada where its less crazy and the women dont look as bad and smell as bad as some miami landwhale.


ye I heard Canada is chill af, was thinking about it2 ngl


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Youre better off going to canada where its less crazy and the women dont look as bad and smell as bad as some miami landwhale.


you're canadian?


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> you're canadian?


Im American, its pretty much a known fact canada is a better America.


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Oct 25, 2020)

Have a daughter and then Fritzlmaxx bro


----------



## sensen (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Im American, its pretty much a known fact canada is a better America.


as an American, yeah.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Im American, its pretty much a known fact canada is a better America.


you know by any chance if health care is as fucked as in US?


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> you know by any chance if health care is as fucked as in US?


Its pretty fucked and expensive, from what I've heard canada has better and free health care, also the U.S is looking pretty chaotic at the moment, possibly on the brink of a civil war.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Its pretty fucked and expensive, from what I've heard canada has better and free health care, also the U.S is looking pretty chaotic at the moment, possibly on the brink of a civil war.


Lifuel then, I'm Raptors fanboy anyway


----------



## sensen (Oct 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> you know by any chance if health care is as fucked as in US?


Canada has Universal healthcare, and they actually give a fuck about their citizens. I haven't had healthcare in probably 2-3 years.


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Lifuel then, I'm Raptors fanboy anyway


i just might have to move their one day if things keep getting worse here.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

sensen said:


> Canada has Universal healthcare, and they actually give a fuck about their citizens. I haven't had healthcare in probably 2-3 years.


ye it sucks, we got pretty much free healthcare in eu, my aunt emigrated to US, cause she's a doctor and I heard she pays around 1 milion $ yearly for health insurance only, but because of your system she's a millionaire anyway


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Youre better off going to canada where its less crazy and the women dont look as bad and smell as bad as some miami landwhale.


aint nobody wanna go to cuck nada


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> aint nobody wanna go to cuck nada


its better than the U.S.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> its better than the U.S.


cope


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> cope


America is a way more violent country and some parts are third world like detroit, baltimore and chicago.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> America is a way more violent country and some parts are third world like detroit, baltimore and chicago.


wowww, 3 places are so violent.boo hoo, dont care.U couldn't pay me to go to cuck nada.US is always way better and it's much safer.U act like he's going to chicago or baltimore or detroit.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> wowww, 3 places are so violent.boo hoo, dont care.U couldn't pay me to go to cuck nada.US is always way better and it's much safer.U act like he's going to chicago or baltimore or detroit.


With Canadian citizenship I could go to US anytime anyway, now I'd have to be there illegally


----------



## IKnowYourStats (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Im American, its pretty much a known fact canada is a better America.



Only if you're poor. If you work in a skilled profession, it's better to be in the States (better income and lower real estate costs). For example, there are more Canadians that move to the States than vice versa on a per capita basis. 

It's also a known fact that even states like Texas are better than all parts of canada (economy, cost of living, weather, food, etc)


----------



## IKnowYourStats (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> America is a way more violent country and some parts are third world like detroit, baltimore and chicago.



US homicide rate is 4.8 per 100000 and Canadian rate is 1.6, and most of the extra 3.2 is in ghetto black areas (way less blacks in canada). If you look at homicide rates of whites in both, they are almost the same.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

IKnowYourStats said:


> US homicide rate is 4.8 per 100000 and Canadian rate is 1.6, and most of the extra 3.2 is in ghetto black areas (way less blacks in canada). If you look at homicide rates of whites in both, they are almost the same.


I checked and both are really hard to emigrate from where I live, I think I'll just go to college here, cause it's free and I won't have lifetime debt and then decide


----------



## IKnowYourStats (Oct 25, 2020)

sensen said:


> as an American, yeah.



As North Americans, even states like Texas are better than canada (higher wages, lower real estate costs, better weather, food, etc)


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Oct 25, 2020)

IKnowYourStats said:


> As North Americans, even states like Texas are better than canada (higher wages, lower real estate costs, better weather, food, etc)


People in Texas make way more, pay literally nothing for housing, lower regulation and somehow americanfags give
more excuses to why their country sucks


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> wowww, 3 places are so violent.boo hoo, dont care.U couldn't pay me to go to cuck nada.US is always way better and it's much safer.U act like he's going to chicago or baltimore or detroit.


Nope theres more violent places than just that, even in my state theres places where you cant wear certain color shoes without risking getting shot.


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> People in Texas make way more, pay literally nothing for housing, lower regulation and somehow americanfags give
> more excuses to why their country sucks


Everything outside of texas sucks.


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

IKnowYourStats said:


> As North Americans, even states like Texas are better than canada (higher wages, lower real estate costs, better weather, food, etc)


Cope, the weather in texas is ass they get hurricanes that flood cities, tornados and its hot and humid.


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

IKnowYourStats said:


> Only if you're poor. If you work in a skilled profession, it's better to be in the States (better income and lower real estate costs). For example, there are more Canadians that move to the States than vice versa on a per capita basis.
> 
> It's also a known fact that even states like Texas are better than all parts of canada (economy, cost of living, weather, food, etc)


Most americans are poor, more than half risk going homeless if they miss a single paycheck, also good luck passing school if youre poor since schools are underfunded in poor neigborhoods, theres a reason why those born into poverty here end up staying in it and theres a reason why america is the least educated developed country thats falling behind.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Most americans are poor, more than half risk going homeless if they miss a single paycheck, also good luck passing school if youre poor since schools are underfunded in poor neigborhoods, theres a reason why those born into poverty here end up staying in it and theres a reason why america is the least educated developed country thats falling behind.


ye education is indeed shit I checked highschool graduation exams and I had this shit in my school at like 12 yo for real, pretty pathetic


----------



## IKnowYourStats (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Most americans are poor, more than half risk going homeless if they miss a single paycheck, also good luck passing school if youre poor since schools are underfunded in poor neigborhoods, theres a reason why those born into poverty here end up staying in it and theres a reason why america is the least educated developed country thats falling behind.



It still does better educationally than the average OECD nation: https://www.unz.com/isteve/the-new-2018-pisa-school-test-scores-usa-usa/

After adjusting for demographics, it does better than most nations. For example, Asians in US are smarter than the people in all other western nations, and even white kids in the States did better than whites in most other nations, which is strange


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

IKnowYourStats said:


> It still does better educationally than the average OECD nation: https://www.unz.com/isteve/the-new-2018-pisa-school-test-scores-usa-usa/
> 
> After adjusting for demographics, it does better than most nations. For example, Asians in US are smarter than the people in all other western nations, and even white kids in the States did better than whites in most other nations, which is strange


The asians that come here are rich thats why, if you have money thats the only way you can succeed, maybe a few whites did better but america is still way less educated than other white countries.


----------



## IKnowYourStats (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> The asians that come here are rich thats why, if you have money thats the only way you can succeed, maybe a few whites did better but america is still way less educated than other white countries.



Some Asians came as poor refugees. Also, the results show that the scores for white Americans were higher than the scores for whites in most other nations, so the whites in those countries are less educated, which is sad


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

IKnowYourStats said:


> Some Asians came as poor refugees. Also, the results show that the scores for white Americans were higher than the scores for whites in most other nations, so the whites in those countries are less educated, which is sad


Nearly every asian that comes isnt a refugee most come from china, japan and vietnam and theyre always rich, the real asian refugees always end up poor like everyone else, also america ranks 16th in the world in graduation rates.


----------



## IKnowYourStats (Oct 25, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Nearly every asian that comes isnt a refugee most come from china, japan and vietnam and theyre always rich, the real asian refugees always end up poor like everyone else, also america ranks 16th in the world in graduation rates.



That's due to demographics as well (more Africans and Latinos in US). Just look at the rates for whites and it would rank higher than that


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 25, 2020)

IKnowYourStats said:


> That's due to demographics as well (more Africans and Latinos in US). Just look at the rates for whites and it would rank higher than that


Thats still bringing the country down since poverty creates poverty especially when theres nothing being changed and whites are still poor.


----------



## sensen (Oct 26, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> People in Texas make way more, pay literally nothing for housing, lower regulation and somehow americanfags give
> more excuses to why their country sucks


America sucks because globohomo jewish empire + black supremacist firestarting retards trying to kill your grandma. 

Fucking think before you say retarded shit like this


----------



## sensen (Oct 26, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> wowww, 3 places are so violent.boo hoo, dont care.U couldn't pay me to go to cuck nada.US is always way better and it's much safer.U act like he's going to chicago or baltimore or detroit.


3 places?! You're out of your fucking mind. At any moment a KANG can be killed by a cop and your neighborhood is at risk of being set on fire. 
I was born into a city that was roughly 90% White that is now only 40% White, and our population is around 120,000 so that's significant. Get fucking real dude, not everyone has the luxury of living wherever the fuck you are. Probably like Idaho or North Dakota or some other virtually White ethnostate


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 26, 2020)

sensen said:


> 3 places?! You're out of your fucking mind. At any moment a KANG can be killed by a cop and your neighborhood is at risk of being set on fire.
> I was born into a city that was roughly 90% White that is now only 40% White, and our population is around 120,000 so that's significant. Get fucking real dude, not everyone has the luxury of living wherever the fuck you are. Probably like Idaho or North Dakota or some other virtually White ethnostate


being dramatic for no reason, the US isn't that crazy.


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Oct 26, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Im American, its pretty much a known fact canada is a better America.


Keep coping canada is garbage version of US with your soyboy president vs our based one, canada is so irrelevant to the world whereas US isn't. US passport is worth way more than canada


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 26, 2020)

It's only worth doing this if you come from a third world country because there is nothing they can take from you through divorce if you're poor.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 26, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> Keep coping canada is garbage version of US with your soyboy president vs our based one, canada is so irrelevant to the world whereas US isn't. US passport is worth way more than canada


true that, but you sure Kamal Harris is based?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 26, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> Keep coping canada is garbage version of US with your soyboy president vs our based one, canada is so irrelevant to the world whereas US isn't. US passport is worth way more than canada


Keep Coping americancel.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 26, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> It's only worth doing this if you come from a third world country because there is nothing they can take from you through divorce if you're poor.


I am


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Oct 26, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Keep Coping americancel.



Hey, US is a shithole just like all of the west, but US > Canada


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Oct 26, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> true that, but you sure Kamal Harris is based?


That subhuman piece of shit will never be president


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 26, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> Hey, US is a shithole just like all of the west, but US > Canada


I'd go to Japan if they had white stacies over there


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 26, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> That subhuman piece of shit will never be president


Wait 1 year


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 26, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> I am


Then, if you can go to the USA and trick a girl into marrying you you can get a green card easily. To increase the odds, aim for ugly fat old women that nobody wants, as long as you don't look like Frankenstein's monster it can work to do this.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 26, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Then, if you can go to the USA and trick a girl into marrying you you can get a green card easily. To increase the odds, aim for ugly fat old women that nobody wants, as long as you don't look like Frankenstein's monster it can work to do this.


I'm 6'1 barefoot, white and mog Pietrosiek


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 26, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> I'm 6'1 barefoot, white and mog Pietrosiek


Then you just need the money to fly to the USA, maybe try that sugar baby website, you can aim for rich ugly old ladies and cash in huge amounts of money from that divorce a few months later.


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Oct 26, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Wait 1 year


Trump is winning in a week


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 26, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Then you just need the money to fly to the USA, maybe try that sugar baby website, you can aim for rich ugly old ladies and cash in huge amounts of money from that divorce a few months later.


You know what's this website url? we don't have such shit here


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 26, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> Trump is winning in a week


I got bad news bro


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 26, 2020)

Poland isnt as diverse as america
You wouldn’t stand a chance there unless you are a terrachad


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 26, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> Keep coping canada is garbage version of US with your soyboy president vs our based one, canada is so irrelevant to the world whereas US isn't. US passport is worth way more than canada


Lol i live in the US, America is way worse than canada theres a reason why America is falling behind and the middle class is dying.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 26, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> idk if youre american, but it doesnt work like that, only for first world countries like England, France.... I can't live there without job visa


There's no exception for England or France retard. Legit 0 IQ moment. The only advantaged nationalities are Australians and Canadians, who can only get a work visa which can be renewed indefinitely i.e. no citizenship for you since you need a green card to apply for citizenship.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 26, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> Hey, US is a shithole just like all of the west, but US > Canada


Yes you guys have New York, Las Vegas, Miami and the whole state of California and Colorado which are all great places, but you have higher gun violence, more corrupt cops, and overall the crime rate is much higher.

Canada is one of the safest first world countries while the USA is one of the most dangerous first world countries.

So Canada is still better.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 26, 2020)

sensen said:


> Canada has Universal healthcare, and they actually give a fuck about their citizens. I haven't had healthcare in probably 2-3 years.


Canadian healthcare is neither universal nor free. Also it's shit in quality when compared to US healthcare. The amount you end up paying in taxes is far more than paying up front 80-100 US$ per month. You dudes have no idea what you're talking about sometimes.


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Oct 26, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Yes you guys have New York, Las Vegas, Miami and the whole state of California and Colorado which are all great places, but you have higher gun violence, more corrupt cops, and overall the crime rate is much higher.
> 
> Canada is one of the safest first world countries while the USA is one of the most dangerous first world countries.
> 
> So Canada is still better.


Aside from florida those are all libtard places, so ill have to disagree. Ofc anywhere with niggers and democrat-run is going to be high crime rate. Canada is mostly a libtard country, so it is worse. Absolute subhuman soyboy president trudeu


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Oct 26, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Lol i live in the US, America is way worse than canada theres a reason why America is falling behind and the middle class is dying.


US sucks but canada is just as bad


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 26, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> US sucks but canada is just as bad


what are some great countries to emigrate to then


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Oct 26, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> what are some great countries to emigrate to then


sea, colombia, EE, or japan depending on your taste in foids


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 26, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> what are some great countries to emigrate to then


any other developed country.


----------



## IKnowYourStats (Oct 26, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Yes you guys have New York, Las Vegas, Miami and the whole state of California and Colorado which are all great places, but you have higher gun violence, more corrupt cops, and overall the crime rate is much higher.
> 
> Canada is one of the safest first world countries while the USA is one of the most dangerous first world countries.
> 
> So Canada is still better.


Most crime is in ghetto black areas, which are easy to avoid.

Like in some cases, canada is worse and more dangerous: https://www.asian-dawn.com/2020/09/...-more-anti-asian-attacks-per-capita-than-usa/


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 26, 2020)

IKnowYourStats said:


> Most crime is in ghetto black areas, which are easy to avoid.
> 
> Like in some cases, canada is worse and more dangerous: https://www.asian-dawn.com/2020/09/...-more-anti-asian-attacks-per-capita-than-usa/


That isn't a very reliable source tbh.


----------



## sensen (Oct 26, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> Canadian healthcare is neither universal nor free. Also it's shit in quality when compared to US healthcare. The amount you end up paying in taxes is far more than paying up front 80-100 US$ per month. You dudes have no idea what you're talking about sometimes.


The math's been done, you pay far less in my tax bracket in Canada than I have to pay for health insurance here ($150 a month)


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 26, 2020)

im not american. i think their culture and political systems are a disaster and i wish the world was still run by european Christian monarchies (even though imperialism and most of colonisation were bad things), but the security and prosperity of every western country since the second war has been dependent on american innovation, industry and military might. none of the nice stuff we have would be possible without america, or at least we would have to do it ourselves, which we dont currently do, so yeah america is responsible for security and prosperity in the contemporary west and beyond, so yeah its the greatest nation at this present moment


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 27, 2020)

sensen said:


> The math's been done, you pay far less in my tax bracket in Canada than I have to pay for health insurance here ($150 a month)


I know that's straight up bullshit since my insurance alone in a non-western country takes up more than 1/6 of the 650 eur minimum salary. I imagine this figure being twice or even thrice that in so called developed nation.


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 27, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jfl american foids wont go for polish subhumans unless ur chad


nah murican women are used to ugly ass inbred guys a pole should be able to slay


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 27, 2020)

gave u 20 reacts since u had tons of posts with no reacts lol


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 27, 2020)

Proex said:


> gave u 20 reacts since u had tons of posts with no reacts lol


you're s tier user here indeed


----------

